# soaking alfalfa cubes



## Mini~Madness (Dec 12, 2012)

how long can you soak alfalfa cubes before they would be considered no longer any good "fermented" or whatever? I am only wondering because I am thinking about soaking them overnight (at room temperature). Would that be to long?... Right now I am just feeding the soaked cubes in the evening (I soak for an hour when I get home from work and then feed). I am only wanting to break it up into two feedings but don't want to rise and shine earlier than necessary if you know what I mean so just wanted to get some other ideas on doing the soaking overnight or while I am at work so that the cubes will be ready when time to feed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 12, 2012)

I soak mine 2x/day...morning and evening, so they are soaked for approx. 12 hours. I live in Florida, so while they are in my shed, during the day it gets into the 70's-80's and they are fine. I wouldn't go much beyond that, tho...they will start to smell rank of left too long (same with beet pulp).


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 12, 2012)

Overnight should be no problem.


----------



## KLM (Dec 12, 2012)

I soak mine overnight for AM feeding, then make evening feeding and soak until then. I have never had any problems.


----------



## Jetiki (Dec 12, 2012)

If you use hot water they soak up faster also the Sun dried soak up faster than the dehydrated ones. If you break them up into smaller pieces they also soak faster. I don't soak mine for that long, no more than 30 minutes if I use hot water an hour tops, usually start soaking and by the time I'm done with dinner its ready to go. But overnight shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Mini~Madness (Dec 12, 2012)

So if I soaked them overnight approx 8 hrs if I'm lucky then that should probably be fine then! Thanks guys I thought it would be but wanted some more thoughts!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 13, 2012)

Overnight is fine, I soak my beet pulp and my alfalfa pellets overnight- I use twice as much water, by volume, as pellets and they seem to absorb it all. Even if I have hot water I still leave them overnight as I only feed once a day, so they are left a full 24 hours and are fine. IN summer I tend to use hot water and use them when they are cool, that way I am sure they are OK.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 13, 2012)

I do it a little different - I only soak about 1/2 an hour. Both cubes and beet pulp shreds. Only use water from the hose. I've found that in summer if I leave it too long during the day it gets rancid and stinks to high heaven.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 14, 2012)

You can't soak pellets that way- shreds yes but the pellets stay hard in the centre unless you use boiling water- oh, hang on, I am still talking about beet pulp



were you talking about Alfalfa pellets? They will soak in half an hour but I find they do not come up "fluffy" in that time, just "sludgy"!!

*Edited for spelling*


----------



## ohmt (Dec 14, 2012)

I soak mine (alfalfa cubes and shreds) for half an hour as well and it is ample time for absorption. I use a large stick to "fluff"


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 14, 2012)

I wonder if your pellets are softer than ours? I agree shreds will soak up plenty in this time, but then you can feed shreds dry....


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Dec 14, 2012)

I soak my Beet Pulp PELLETS for 10-12 hours and they are fine...I also add some boiling water to top them off just before feeding if it's cold out. AND I add corn oil when starting them for extra energy, ( and keeping stools soft and moving....


----------

